# Keep getting redirected to old Tug page-I think



## jehb2 (Feb 2, 2015)

When I click on the "Resort and Review" link I get redirected to the old Resort and Review page on Tug2.com. 

Maybe I'm just missing something.  Perhaps this is actually a new redesigned page.

Either way, I can't locate the reviews for Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne in Tuscany, Italy.  And I've read them before.  Please help


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 2, 2015)

what link are you clicking?  the one at the top is correct and goes to the new site.

in fact the old site shouldn't even function anymore?  the direct link is http://tug2.com



That said, I was unable to locate this resort in the TUG database, it appears its a relatively new resort?  I will add it for you.


----------

